# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Восточная мудрость и весенняя гармония

## Irina

_Традиционная китайская медицина рассматривает человека в единстве со вселенной, с природой. Поэтому, согласно восточной теории, нужно обязательно соотносить свой образ жизни со сменой сезонов._

В каноне «Хуанди нэйцзин» («Императорский канон по медицине») говорится: «Ученый муж регулирует свою жизнь в соответствии со сменой погоды и сезонов, таким образом он не дает болезням возможность атаковать себя и живет долго».

С точки зрения традиционной китайской медицины, наши внутренние органы — это сложные системы, которые работают в том числе на энергетическом уровне. Между ними существуют прочные невидимые соединения, которые китайцы разделяют на пять видов, соответственно пяти элементам — это связи Воды, Земли, Дерева, Металла и Огня. Благодаря им в организме свободно циркулирует жизненная энергия, называемая Ци. Если человек здоров, это означает, что пять стихий в его организме находятся в гармонии. Поэтому главное в китайской медицине — комплексный подход: правильное питание, дыхание, образ жизни и образ мысли.

По теории традиционной китайской медицины, помимо главной энергии Ци, в человеке, как и в природе, происходит постоянное движение двух энергий — Инь и Ян. У здорового человека они находятся в гармонии; болезненное же состояние означает дисбаланс. Если в человеке больше Ян, его называют «горячим», если Инь – «холодным». В таких случаях люди склонны к определенным хроническим заболеваниям и расстройствам. Им рекомендуется следить за поддержанием недостающей энергии и сдерживанием избыточной.

Весной в природе начинает властвовать энергия Ян. Солнце встает раньше, и чловеку рекомендуется скорректировать свой график,  чтобы движение энергий внутри организма совпадало с «общевселенским» движением.

«Погода весной меняется, как лицо ребенка», — говорится в «Императорском каноне по медицине». Поэтому одеваться нужно соответственно — одежда должна быть многослойной, чтобы можно было что-то снять или снова надеть при перемене погоды.

Весной китайцы, особенно пожилые, выходят на улицу и занимаются дыхательной гимнастикой Цигун, медитацией. В российских условиях можно заниматься любыми привычными вам физическими упражнениями — главное, чтобы движения были плавными со множеством потягиваний и растяжек, словно вы животное, выходящее из зимней спячки.

Солнце является главным источником энергии Ян. После затяжных холодов оно будет лучшим подарком организму, так что стоит использовать малейшую возможность зарядиться солнечной энергией и почаще бывать на улице.

По теории пяти стихий, весна ассоциируется с элементом Дерево, который управляет печенью в человеческом организме. Поэтому весной нужно обращать особое внимание на работу этого органа. Доктор Ван Сюэцзин из «Пекинской клиники традиционной китайской медицины Цзыцзиньчэн» советует проводить очищающие и успокаивающие процедуры для печени. «Весной появляется больше молодых зеленых овощей и трав, — говорит доктор. – Они прекрасно подходят для очищения организма. Листья одуванчика — хороший весенний «очиститель». Включите в свой рацион молодые ростки сои и фасоли, редис. Также помогут свежие соки из груши, яблока, сельдерея и моркови». Ван советует попридержать свой аппетит в это время года и стараться есть чуть меньше, чтобы снизить нагрузку на печень.

Вообще, традиционная китайская медицина рекомендует питаться в соответствии энергетическими качествами еды и сезонов. Зимой нужно есть больше янской, согревающей пищи, а летом – иньской, охлаждающей. Например, персик считается «горячим» фруктом, повышающим энергию Ян, арбуз – «холодным», а ананас — «нейтральным».

По словам консультанта-диетолога известной китайской фармацевтической компании «Тунжэньтан» г-жи Лань, весной организм готовится к лету, поэтому традиционная китайская медицина рекомендует есть слегка пряную, острую и сладкую пищу, в теплом, но не горячем виде. Не стоит злоупотреблять слишком яркими, сильными вкусами, также лучше избегать молочных продуктов, яиц и тяжелой жирной пищи. «Зеленый — цвет весны и печени в традиционной китайской медицине. Ешьте больше свежей зелени, молодые побеги овощей, пророщенные злаки. Лучше не есть их сырыми, а делать предварительную температурную обработку, например, на пару в течение нескольких минут», — говорит доктор Лань. Из приправ она советует использовать базилик, розмарин, укроп, фенхель и майоран.

В Китае весна —  сезон ветров. Считается, что когда в Пекине продуют семь ветров, наступит окончательное потепление. Взаимодействие тепла и ветра в это время может приводить к респираторным расстройствам. Поэтому китайцы употребляют много воды и теплого чая, чтобы горло не пересушивалось, и дыхательные пути восстанавливали потерянную влагу.

Все китайцы, вне зависимости от уровня образования или его отсутствия, знают о принципах традиционной китайской медицины и негласно живут по ним. Для них «горячее» или «холодное» состояние понятнее, чем здоровое или больное. Они чувствуют единение с природой и окружающим миром лучше, чем жители западной цивилизации. Не обязательно, что теория традиционной китайской медицины будет столь же эффективна для россиян. Но главное — бережное отношение к себе и окружающей среде.

Попробуйте этой весной почувствовать себя по-новому, прислушайтесь к себе и энергии внутри вас. Будьте гармоничны!

Наталья Клокова

----------

